# Choix d'un GPS



## LossId (27 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous.

Voilà comme cadeau de Noël j'ai euh des cartes iTunes et j'aimerais me prendre un GPS.

Je n'en connais que deux, Tom Tom et Navigon. J'ai bien évidemment regardé les notes des utilisateurs et étonnamment Tom Tom est très mal noté, du moins certaines critiques sont vraiment mauvaises.

Par le passé je possédé un iPhone 3G que j'avais Jailbreaké et j'avais testé les deux applications. Mais difficile de dire qu'elle était la meilleure. Surtout que je n'ai pas vraiment passé de temps pour les exploiter au mieux.

A l'heure de mon iPhone 4, je ne l'ai pas Jailbreaké et ne compte pas le faire. Je voudrais donc ne pas me louper et acheter une bonne appli qui fonctionne.

Un seul critère vraiment important pour moi, l'alerte des radars fixes et un moyen d'être aussi alerté quand il peut y avoir des radars mobiles dans certaines zones.

Autre question, j'hésite entre la version France et Europe. Est ce qu'avec la version Europe, la France est aussi bien détaillé que la version 'France' ou pas ? On m'avait dis que sur la version Europe la France avait moins de détails, j'aimerais en être sur.

Merci pour vos réponses.

EDIT : je viens de vois qu'il y'a deux versions Tom Tom Europe, une à 60 euros et une autre à 80... Est la même version mais avec un ancien prix ?


----------



## LossId (29 Décembre 2010)

Personne ne peux me conseiller ? Personne à acheté l'un ou l'autre ?


----------

